# Corsair Gaming Series GS800 800 W



## crmaris (Apr 20, 2011)

Corsair's Gaming Series consists of three single rail PSUs that are made for gamers. Even more average users with a mid-range system will appreciate the reliable and cheap PSU from a company with a very good reputation. We test the 800 W model, which is the most powerful of the series and are impressed by its voltage regulation and efficiency.

*Show full review*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice review 

looking forward to more from you, its very thorough which i like alot


----------



## DaveK (Apr 25, 2011)

Very thorough review. I like the white LED on the fan, it gives it a nice glow unlike blue which tends to scream for attention.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 26, 2011)

I have this PSU.... I was very surprised with the power quality I got from it. It had no problem powering a system way beyond I expected it too. Nice review bud!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm liking these psu reviews. They easily seem on par with jonnyguru but with the benefit of tpu style charts. The voltage regulation page in particular. My only nitpick is the line "A little stiff price". You can infer what it means sure, just seems something more direct like "high price" would be clearer.


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Apr 26, 2011)

got my GS800 2 months ago at Best Buy they had the  GS600 and GS700  reg price but had this one at  $79.99. Im very happy with it.


----------



## Grings (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice review, good to see proper PSU reviews (i.e. with a teardown and OEM confirmation) on TPU


----------

